# Weather in Northern Italy



## robano (May 25, 2013)

Hi

Currently living in southern Spain and considering a move to Italy. Am coming to Italy later in the year for a holiday and to get the feel of the area. The area is around Lake Iseo.

For a start can anyone tell me what weather we might expect in September in northern Italy at the start of September and late September. We will be in the Lake Iseo area but also perhaps Venice and Verona. 

September down here can still be very hot.

Thanks
Robano


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sept in that area ie the lakes can be very hot but afeter October they start to chill and the winters are long and wet September is the mounth I allways choose to visit lake garda my favorate place in the world next to Abruzzo were I live roy


----------



## mcc100763 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi my OH is from a Village near Cortina and I fancy Abruzzo, apparently the weather in the north can be very cold in winter obviously the higher you go, but good in summer.
We are going out next year and hopefully she will fancy the move back 'home' fingers crossed, I lived in Spain for four years and the summers can be excruciatingly hot....hottest I ever experienced was 54 in August and we were working!!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

mcc100763 said:


> Hi my OH is from a Village near Cortina and I fancy Abruzzo, apparently the weather in the north can be very cold in winter obviously the higher you go, but good in summer.
> We are going out next year and hopefully she will fancy the move back 'home' fingers crossed, I lived in Spain for four years and the summers can be excruciatingly hot....hottest I ever experienced was 54 in August and we were working!!


abruzzo without the buracratts would be paradise and no human deserves to live in paradise the Italians say but central abruzzo is best the north ,ie teramo is suffering lots of landslides with lots of roads disapering here in the center of the chieti region we have the best of both worlds good food good wine good inferstrucher hospitals the best in Italy ski and sea 1 hr apart :amen:


----------



## geigersl (Jan 5, 2014)

robano said:


> Hi
> 
> Currently living in southern Spain and considering a move to Italy. Am coming to Italy later in the year for a holiday and to get the feel of the area. The area is around Lake Iseo.
> 
> ...


I am looking to move to Poggibonsi, near Siena, can anyone tell me the winter weather norms there. Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## Sbrisolone (Jan 20, 2014)

geigersl said:


> I am looking to move to Poggibonsi, near Siena, can anyone tell me the winter weather norms there. Thanks in advance
> Steve


I studied in Siena and the winters are definitely milder there when compared to northern Italy, where I'm from. In general, the weather is more enjoyable as the temperature range is smaller, with less closeness and humidity during the summer and less frigid weather in winter time. Oh, and I also noticed that the area tends to be a bit rainier during fall and winter, and less snowy (maybe once every 2 years).
I don't really know how it compares to New Mexico, though.


----------

